# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ράτσα !!

## Daminikos

Καλησπέρα σας !!! Πρώτ' απ' όλα ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν πολύ παίρνω μέρος στις συζητήσεις σας, αν και θα το ήθελα πολύ !!! Λόγω όμως υποχρεώσεων δεν έχω και πάρα πολύ χρόνο ... Ομολογώ όμως ότι καθημερινά σας παρακολουθώ με μεγάλη προσοχή !!!
Στο Θέμα μας όμως τώρα !!!
Έχοντας διαβάσει αρκετά άρθρα περί γεννετικής, και σε αυτο το φόρουμ και σε διάφορες σελίδες που επισκέπτομαι, θα ήθελα αν μου επιτρέπετε να θέσω το εξής ερώτημα.
Εκτρέφω εδώ και αρκετά θα έλεγα χρονάκια κοινά καναρίνια. Έχει περάσει πλέον ο καιρός που έχω σταματήσει να αγοράζω καναρινάκια απο το ελεύθερο εμπόρειο. Όλες οι διασταυρώσεις που κάνω πλέον (έχοντας πάντα υπ' όψιν να αποφεύγω τις αιμομηξίες), γίνονται απο πουλάκια τα οποία έχουν βγει απο δικές μου γέννες. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορούμε κάποια στιγμή να μιλήσουμε για δημιουργία νέας ράτσας μετά απο κάποιες γέννες που θα πραγματοποιηθούν στο εκτροφείο?? Εαν ναι πως μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό ?? Με ποια κριτήρια ??
Εαν πάλι όχι, ποιός είναι ο λόγος που δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για δημιρουργία νέας ράτσας ??
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των πρωτέρων !!!

----------


## jk21

Νικο εγω θα ηθελα να σου ζητησω συγνωμη που δεν εχω δει τοσο καιρο το θεμα που ειχες ανοιξει αν και πολυ ενδιαφερον .να ξερεις οτι για την ομαδα διαχειρησης ειναι χαρα καθε συμμετοχη στο φορουμ απο την μικρη εως την πολυ μεγαλη .και μονο που μπαινει καποιος  σαν επισκεπτης και ενημερωνεται για το καλο των πουλιων του ,για μας εχει αξια ! 

στην ουσια του θεματος τωρα : δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλοτερος να σου απαντησω αλλα θα ηθελα να πω τα εξης . για να σταθεροποιηθει μια ρατσα πρεπει να επηρεασθει σταδιακα το dna των πουλιων απο γενια σε γενια ετσι ωστε καποια χαρακτηριστικα της ρατσας που ειναι στους γονεις να ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα περασουν στα παιδια .μια τετοια  << απομονωση >> δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο να γινει συντομα σε λιγες μονο γενιες και χωρις αυτο να επιτευχθει σε αρκετα ζευγαρια και οχι μονο σε συγγενικα γιατι οι ενδογαμιες που θα βοηθουσαν στην οποια συγκρατηση τετοιων χαρακτηριστικων ,οργανικα δεν κανει να επαναλαμβονται παρα μονο για 1-2 γενιες .σε αντιθετη περιπτωση εχουμε θνησιμοτητες αλλα και εκφυλισμους πχ στο μεγεθος των πουλιων 

αυτο το αρθρο ενος ελληνα κριτη διαγωνισμων για πουλια του κ  Σπυρου Καλαμαρα  θα σε βοηθησει πολυ στο σκεπτικο σου 

*ΓΕΝΕΤΙΚΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ : Βασικά στοιχεία του λιποχρώματος και της μελανίνης*

----------


## Daminikos

Αν δεν είστε εσεις ο κατάλληλος κ Δημήτρη τότε εμείς τι να πούμε άλλο ??
Δεν είμαι αξιος συγνώμης !!! 
Εγω σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άποψη και το αρθρο που μου υποδείξατε να κοιτάξω. Αν και το έχω ψιλο διαβάσει, οι απορίες συνεχίζουν να υφίστανται .... 
Βεβαια άκρως κατανοητά ολα τα παραπάνω που εσεις αναφέρετε !!! Τωρα όμως ποιες γενιές και πόσες θα πρεπει κάποιος να περιμένει για να πει ότι έχει "φτιάξει" το δικό του dna στα καναρίνια του ....?

----------


## jk21

αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι σιγουρα ενας εκτροφεας απο μονος του δεν μπορει να καθορισει και να σταθεροποιησει ξεχωρα χαρακτηριστικα εκτος αν εχει τεραστια εκτροφη και εχει πετυχει καποια απο αυτα σε αρκετα ζευγαρια αλλα και παλι μονο σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθος χρονου ,που μεχρι τοτε σιγουρα θα συνδιαζε τις προσπαθειες με αλλους εκτροφεις .ολα αυτα βεβαια ειναι εντελως σε υποθετικο επιπεδο 


Νικο οταν καποιος δειχνει να γνωριζει κατι δεν τα γνωριζει ολα .στα περι κληρονομικοτητας ,dna και χαρακτηριστικα γνωρισματα των ρατσων δεν εχω σοβαρες γνωσεις .αν ειχες δει γινοταν ενα κουιζ απο τα παιδια που βαζανε φωτο με καναρινια και βρισκανε τη ρατσα .εγω διαλεξα να παρακολουθω γιατι απλα μαθαινα ! υπαρχουν αρκετοι εδω μεσα  ενεργα και οχι μελη με γνωσεις στο θεμα πολυ καλυτερες και ελπιζω να σε βοηθησουν

----------


## xXx

Νικόλα μιλώντας για κοινά καναρίνια προφανώς μιλάμε για πουλιά τα οποία δεν έχουνε συγκεκριμένο χρώμα (χρώματος) , σχέδιο (τύπου)  ή φωνή (φωνής)

Σαν ράτσα προφανώς ονομάζουμε μία ομάδα η οποία έχει κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά. Τα δικά σου πουλιά τι κοινά χαρακτηριστικά μπορεί να έχουνε? 

Εφαρμόζοντας τη μαιευτική μέθοδο προσπαθώ να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις.

----------


## aeras

Για να εισαχτεί μια καινούργια ράτσα καναρινιών πρέπει να εγκριθεί από την com.  Για να δοθεί η έγκριση υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία πολυετή. Η νέα ράτσα συνήθως φέρει μια νέα μετάλλαξη που πρέπει να  σταθεροποιηθεί,  αυτά τα νέα  χαρακτηριστικά   πρέπει να  είναι μεταβιβάσιμα στους απογόνους.

----------


## nasososan

Για να δημιουργηθεί μία νέα ράτσα καναρινιών θα πρέπει μία ομάδα καναρινιών, όχι μόνα να φέρουν κάποια μοναδικά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά να μπορούν και να τα μεταβιβάζουν αναλλοίωτα στους απογόνους τους. Δέν είναι και ότι πιο εύκολο, ειδικά αν αναλογιστείς πώς κατα μέσο όρο για κάθε γνωστή μετάλλαξη (που είναι ότι πιο κοντά στον όρο ράτσα-και πιο εύκολο-θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον) χρειάστηκαν 50 με 100 χρόνια... Μιλάω για μεταλλάξεις, γιατί ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για αραιώματα στην ποσότητα λιποχρώματος ή μελανίνης που είναι και το πιο ευκολο-θεωρητικά-πάλι. Τώρα αν μιλάμε για καινούργιο χρωματισμό ή καινούργιο τύπο, που αυτό είναι ακριβέστερα μια νέα ράτσα, τότε λαϊκά *βράστα χαράλαμπε*....

----------


## PAIANAS

Nάσο τα 50-100 χρόνια για τη σταθεροποίηση ..τώρα πια πάνε περίπατο ...έχουν μικρύνει πολύ οι ''χρόνοι'' που χρειάζονται από τη σύλληψη της σκέψης ,στην ολοκλήρωση και στην αναγνώριση ..είμαστε στον αιώνα της ταχύτητας σε όλα ...με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται ...

----------


## nasososan

Θα διαφωνήσω, η σταθεροποίηση δεν αλλάζει, απλά η εμφάνιση έχει γίνει πιο εύκολη, αν και αυτό γίνεται μόνο αν συνεργαστούν πολλοί εκτροφείς που μοιράζονται το ίδιο όνειρο. Στη δε Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει απλά, μιας και λόγω κακομοιριάς, ζήλιας και κρυψίνοιας δεν αλλάζουν οι εκτροφείς μεταξύ τους αίματα μην τυχόν και τους κλέψουν τα μυστικά του κράτους. Αποτέλεσμα, ακόμη αγοράζουμε ξενικά πουλιά και κανείς πλην ελαχίστων δεν έχει σταθεροποιήσει το σμήνος του.

----------


## vag21

κατι παρομοιο δεν πηγε να γινει και με τον ελληνα τραγουδιστη?μεχρις στιγμης εκτος απο ενα βιντεο στο youtube δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο.

----------


## nasososan

Αυτό το πουλί ήταν το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο, γιατί αν είναι δύσκολο να παράξεις μια νέα ράτσα καναρινιών χρώματος ή τύπου ας αφήσουμε καλύτερα το τί είναι να δημιουργηθεί ένα καναρίνι φωνής.... 

*Η άποψή μου για τα φωνής, καθώς και για τα ιθαγενή είναι ότι είναι πουλιά για συνταξιούχους, δημ. υπάλληλους σε ΔΕΚΟ, πλούσιους άεργους και συναφείς κατηγορίες....

----------


## vag21

δε μασας τα λογια σου θαναση,αλλα τι να πω?δεν εχεις και αδικο.

----------


## nasososan

Είμαι απότομος το ξέρω, αλλά ότι έχω να πώ το λέω... Ούτε αυτιά χαϊδεύω, ούτε πίσω απ'την πλάτη μιλάω...

----------


## vag21

οτι ειναι πιο εξειδικευμενο θελει χρονο και χρημα.

----------


## nasososan

Χρόνο και πάλι χρόνο, αν έχεις απ'αυτό άφθονο όλα γίνονται...

----------


## PAIANAS

> Αυτό το πουλί ήταν το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο, γιατί αν είναι δύσκολο να παράξεις μια νέα ράτσα καναρινιών χρώματος ή τύπου ας αφήσουμε καλύτερα το τί είναι να δημιουργηθεί ένα καναρίνι φωνής.... 
> 
> *Η άποψή μου για τα φωνής, καθώς και για τα ιθαγενή είναι ότι είναι πουλιά για συνταξιούχους, δημ. υπάλληλους σε ΔΕΚΟ, πλούσιους άεργους και συναφείς κατηγορίες....


Έχεις άδικο Νάσο ...μ'αρέσουν τα πουλιά που ''λένε'' ,εστιάζω περισσότερο στη φωνή παρά στην εμφάνιση και δεν ανήκω σε καμμιά από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες ..και δεν είμαι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα ...Απλά είναι πολλοί που ασχολούνται με τα φωνής κυρίως για προσπορισμό οικονομικού οφέλους κι όχι για την εξάπλωση της όποιας εμπειρίας και γνώσεων (άρα και πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα στο προσδοκώμενο ..) 
Ο Greek Singer δεν ήταν ανέκδοτο (όχι τουλάχιστον περισσότερο από τον Ρώσο τραγουδιστή η τον Αμερικάνο που έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί ..) αλλά προσέκρουσε στα παραπάνω ''ελαττώματα '' της φυλής μας ,που πολύ εύστοχα περιγράφεις ..

----------


## nasososan

Άλλο πράγμα το μ'αρέσει μία ράτσα, κι άλλο πράγμα το εκτρέφω και διαιωνίζω, με σαφή προσπάθεια βελτίωσης, μία ράτσα. Η σωστή εκτροφή και η εκμάθηση φωνών στα πουλιά φωνής, απαιτεί χρόνο για την διδασκαλία και την συνεχή επανάληψη των επιλεγμένων φωνών. Κι εμένα μ'αρέσουν οι Φεράρι, αλλά φευ, δεν φτάνει το κομπόδεμα....   
    Απ'τη στιγμή που το πρότζεκτ του Ελληνικού τραγουδιστή, δεν προχώρησε κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία ανέκδοτο, με την πρωτόλεια σημασία....(Σημ.Σ. ανέκδοτο=που δεν έχει εκδοθεί)

----------


## PAIANAS

Eγώ δεν προσπάθησα να καθιερώσω μια νέα ''ράτσα'' ...Γνωρίζοντας όμως το Βασίλη Σελέκο ,μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι έκανε μια πολύ σοβαρή προσπάθεια κι αν έβρισκε 3-4 ακόμη με διάθεση ,μεράκι και 4-5 χρόνο υπομονή , ο greek singer θα ήταν μια πραγματικότητα αναγνωρισμένη η όχι ..
Όπως έχουμε την τάση -σα λαός- να το παίζουμε πολύξεροι (και γιατροί και φτασμένοι εκτροφείς και οικονομολόγοι και διαιτητές και ..και )..έτσι έχουμε την τάση να μηδενίζουμε και πολλές φορές να χλευάζουμε κάτι που δε γνωρίζουμε ...
Η μομφή δεν πάει σε κανέναν προσωπικά (και πολύ περισσότερο στο Νάσο) αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μια πραγματικότητα ...

----------


## nasososan

Τί ακριβώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει από αυτά που γράφω;; Δεν κατηγορώ το Σελέκο και την όλη του προσπάθεια. Αν διάβασες πιο πάνω το ζήτημά μου είναι η βλακεία που δέρνει αγράμματους και απαίδευτους εκτροφείς, που νομίζουν ότι εκτροφή και δαχτυλίδομα πιασμένων καρδερίνων είναι ένα και το αυτό,στην έννοια της άγνοιας και όχι στην πράξη αναφέρομαι... Γι αυτό και το ανέκδοτο, το ξαναλέω που έχω γράψει, δεν έχει την έννοια του αστείου....

Και δεν αναφέρομαι στην καθιέρωση 'νέας' ράτσας, απλά στην διατήρηση της υπάρχουσας....

----------


## PAIANAS

Εσύ τι ακριβώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει από όσα γράφω και είσαι επιθετικός ?
Τι σχέση έχει η καθιέρωση ράτσας κι αν αυτό είναι εφικτό με τις πιασμένες καρδερίνες και τη βλακεία κάποιων εκτροφέων ?..μαζί μιλάμε η γράφω εγώ αλλού κι εσύ αλλού ?..
Όταν αναφέρεις ''απαίδευτους και αγράμματους'' δυστυχώς μας παίρνει η μπάλλα όλους (εκτός κι αν αυτό εννοείς )..και αυτό που σου λέω -συμφωνείς η όχι - είναι ότι αν δεν έχουμε ασχοληθεί με τα φωνής ,δεν μπορούμε συλλήβδην να κατηγορούμε όσους έχουν κάποιο στόχο και προσπαθούν (με σχέδιο ,πρόγραμμα,γνώση,όραμα ...) 
Αν θέλεις να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις (όπως το ανέκδοτο ) να το κάνουμε ..αν θέλεις να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά θα πρέπει να δεχθείς αντίλογο ...και είναι κρίμα να χαλάσουμε το νήμα !!

----------


## nasososan

Ούτε επιθετικός είμαι, ούτε τίποτα. Η παράθεση, για τις καρδερίνες, ήταν παράδειγμα της άγνοιας,όχι κυριολεξία, και δόθηκε για έμφαση, στο θέμα της άγνοιας. Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν που ασχολείται με τα φωνής, εξάλλου αν δεις τι κοινό έχουν όλες οι κατηγορίες που έγραψα πιο πάνω είναι ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ, ο πολύς χρόνος... Τώρα στο ανέκδοτο τι δεν κατάλαβες?  Η λέξη ανέκδοτο, δεν έχει να κάνει με το αστείο, αλλά με το ότι δεν προχώρησε το θέμα τις δημιουργίας του ελληνικού τραγουδιστή., γράφοντας λοιπόν: "το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο" σημαίνει απλά και μόνο ότι το θέμα τελείωσε πριν καλά καλά αρχίσει...

----------


## PAIANAS

O.k. ρε φίλε ..Εγώ θα πω ότι οι Ισπανοί βγάλαν το τιμπράντο ,οι Βόρειοι τα χάρτζ,ρόλλερ ,μαλινουά κ.λ.π. ,όπως και πάμπολλα εμφάνισης/τύπου ...πρόσφατα οι Πορτογάλοι παρουσίασαν τον Αρλεκίνο ...οι Ρώσοι έχουν τον τραγουδιστή τους ,οι Βούλγαροι τον Ορφέα ....εμείς ??

----------


## nasososan

Εμείς, όταν αποφασίσουμε πώς η εκτροφή δεν είναι ευκαιριακό σπόρ ίσως κάνουμε κάτι.

----------


## jk21

ευτυχως ειδα το θεμα οταν αρχισε να υπαρχει συννενοηση  .... 

ολα οσα λετε ,περικλειονται στο τελευταιο ποστ του Νασου !

----------


## PAIANAS

..Δημήτρη ,είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ με μένα ..σε όσα συμμετέχω τελευταία ,εξελίσσονται άσχημα ..
Όντως η λέξη οργάνωση και πρόγραμμα στην Ελλάδα είναι δυσνόητες έννοιες ..εξ ου και η γενικότερη κατάπτωση !

----------


## vag21

εγω παντως δεν αναφερθηκα στον σελεκο.απο οτι γνωριζω το παλευει ακομα και εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα επανελθει.αλλου πηγαινε η σποντα και οποιος καταλαβε.

----------


## wings

Ο πιο σύντομος και σίγουρος τρόπος να δημιουργηθεί μία ράτσα είναι να συνδυάσεις χαρακτηριστικά από δύο οι περισσότερες ράτσες σε μία καινούργια και με επιλεκτικές αναπαραγωγές να σταθεροποιηθεί και να τα μεταδίδει στους απογόνους. Γι' αυτό ο πορτογαλικός αρλεκίνος είναι ένα γερμανικό σκουφάτο με μια ιδιατερότητα και για αυτό ο κόκκινος αχάτης μωσαικό είναι ένα κόκκινο μωζαικ και αχάτης ταυτόχρονα. Παλαιότερα ίσως μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί μια ράτσα και από γόνιμα υβρίδια που θα έδιναν ένα χαρακτηριστικό που δεν υπήρχε όπως το κόκκινο χρώμα που προέρχεται από τα red siskin αλλά αυτό φαίνεται να έχει εξαντληθεί ως πιθανότητα στις μέρες μας. Ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται αφορά κυριως στο να καταξιωθεί και να αναγνωρισθεί επίσημα και όχι τόσο στο να παραχθεί μία καινούργια ράτσα κατά την γνώμη μου. Αν υπήρχαν πλάτες , διάθεση, χρόνος, συμμετοχή άνετα θα μιλάγαμε για τον greek singer σήμερα ο οποίος αν δεν κάνω λάθος και αν κάνω κάποιος να με διορθώσει είναι κατά 75% τιμπράντο και κατά 25% μαλινουα. Αλήθεια ο american singer τι είναι?¨ :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> ..Δημήτρη ,είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ με μένα ..σε όσα συμμετέχω τελευταία ,εξελίσσονται άσχημα ..
> Όντως η λέξη οργάνωση και πρόγραμμα στην Ελλάδα είναι δυσνόητες έννοιες ..εξ ου και η γενικότερη κατάπτωση !



Νικο το like ειναι για το δευτερο μισο της απαντησης σου .στο πρωτο επειδη σε γνωριζω και τα λεμε ,ξερω το καλοπροαιρετο αλλα και επιμονο της γνωμης σου ( οπως και της δικης μου ) και δεν κρινω οτι κατι εχει γινει σκοπιμα .οπως και στο οτι ειπε ο Νασος .

επειδη λοιπον τυγχανει εκτροφεας (οχι και τοσο ορθοδοξος ) τιμπραντο (καναρινι φωνης ) και προσφατα δοκιμαζων με πουλια φιλων και οχι καποια που καταφερα να βγαλω μονος μου και ιθαγενων,θα ημουνα ιδανικη περιπτωση οπως λεει ο Νασος αν η εκπαιδευση δεν ηταν καθαρο δημοσιο και οχι ΔΕΚΟ ( Νασο να δεις τι ακουω για την επαγγελματικη μου ιδιοτητα απο τον κ παιανα και απο τον συναντμιν χχχ ... )  για την εκτροφη αυτη .υπηρξα βεβαια και υπαλληλος μονιμος για ενα εξαμηνο σε ΔΕΚΟ  με διαγωνισμο ασεπ εισαχθεις (Ελληνικη Αεροπορικη Βιομηχανια ) αλλα δεν προτιμησα τα λεφτα και τη σιγουρια της και παρεηθηκα για να παω *αναπληρωτης* εκπαιδευτικος τοτε το 96 ,εχοντας πολλες πιθανοτητες να μην προλαβω το σταματημα της επετηριδας και να μεινω ανεργος εκπαιδευτικος στην πορεια .... 

επι της ουσιας : καινουργια ρατσα ειτε θελει λιγο καιρο οπως καποιοι υποστηριζουν ή περισσοτερο οπως λενε καποιοι αλλοι  αλλα αρκετο για να σταθεριποιηθει κιολας οπως πιστευω παραδεχονται ολοι ,για να γινει πρεπει να ασχοληθουν καποιοι οργανωμενα  ,με επιμονη και οχι απογοητευσεις ,με εκπαιδευση σε οτι χρειαζεται και οχι στην τυχη και κυριως με προταξη του εμεις και οχι του εγω .αφου πρωτα πω οτι απο το λιγο διαστημα που εχω γνωρισει το βασιλη το ΣΕΛΕΚΟ εχω να πω οτι ειναι ενα ατομο που ηξερε (ισως και ακομα ξερει ) τι θελει και ενα ατομο που συγγραφικα εχει αφησει τεραστια συνεισφορα στο χωρο .Δυσκολο το εγχειρημα του αλλα ειναι ωραιο να εχεις στοχους δυσκολους.Δεν ξερω το θεμα στα βαθεια του αλλα ειτε η προσπαθεια δημιουργιας νεας ρατσας καναρινιου , ειτε  η προσπαθεια εκτροφης ιθαγενων ειτε οτιδηποτε δυσκολο μεχρι να πετυχει θελει συμμαχιες εκτροφεων και βοηθεια του ενος στον αλλον .δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι γνωμη ολων αλλα σε κατι που δεν εχει καν επεκταθει αν οχι σταθεροποιηθει ,δεν νοειται για μενα εμποριο αλλα μοιρασμα σε οσους κρινει ο ή οι δημιουργοι της προσπαθειας ,των οποιων επιτυχιων σε πουλια για να επεκταθει η κινηση οχι μονο σε οσους << εχουν >> σε ευρω  (αλλα πολλες φορες δεν εχουν μυαλο ... και δεν εννοω μορφωση ! ) ,αλλα σε οσους δειχνουν οτι εχουν αξιες και διαθεση για προσπαθεια και μαθηση ! για μενα κεκτημενα δεν υπαρχουν ,ειδικα σε οτι εχει ξεκινησει παρανομα (μιλαω για ιθαγενη ) .σε οτι ξεκινα υπο νόμιμες προυποθέσεις το καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν μπορεί να πηγαινει χαμενος ο κοπος του αλλου αλλα αν θελουμε ανοιγμα μιας προσπαθεια ωστε στην πορεια να αναβρεθει ο απαραιτητος αριθμος γεννητορων που θα οδηγησει εστω και σε δεκαετιες σε σταθεροποιησεις  , πρεπει να γινονται και θυσιες .

αν εγω ξεκινουσα ποτε την προσπαθεια για νεα ρατσα στην ελλαδα που να εχει το στιγμα της φυσης της αλλα με επιδραση στο dna πολυ πιο ευκολη ,αρα πολυ πιο ευκολα πραγματοποιησημη  ,ενας δρομος υπαρχει .η αναμιξη καναρινιου με το ξαδερφακι του το σκαρθρακι (serinus canaria + serinus serinus )  που δινει και γονιμους απογονους . βλεπετε ,το τραγουδι  που ειναι επικτητο απο ξενα ακουσματα,  στη διαρκεια του βιου ενος πουλιου (πχ καναρινιου )   ,δυσκολα περνα στο dna .το τραγουδι δυο πουλιων τοσο συγγενικων μεταξυ τους ,μπορει να μην δινει απο μονο του τα υπεροχα ακουσματα που μπορει να δωσει το χτυπημα ενος καναρινιου με καρδερινα αλλα δινει ενα νεο ειδος , με ντοπια ταυτοτητα και γονιμο .ενα ειδος ισως πιο ευκολα αποδεχομενο ακουσματα αλλων ντοπιων πουλιων .αν τωρα αντι για οποιοδηποτε καναρινι διαλεχτει καλυτερα πχ ενα τιμπραντο ,ενα μαλινουα ή ενα harz (αυτο ηταν το εταιρο στον greek singer ) ακομα καλυτερα 

ειναι απλα μια γνωμη απο εναν απειρο σε αυτα και με σεβασμο στη προσπαθεια οσων μεχρι τωρα την εχουν κανει !

----------


## vag21

δημητρη στο μυαλο του σελεκου εισαι?για την αναμειξη εννοω.

----------


## jk21

η αληθεια ειναι στη μεση .το σκεφτουνα καθε φορα που ακουγα για ποσοστα ταδε και ταδε ... τα τιμπραντο ,τα μαλινουα ,τα χαρτζ δεν ειναι ελληνικα πουλια .παντα ημουνα σωβινιστης με την ορθη εννοια.το θεμα δεν ειναι να μιμηθουμε την ευρωπη ,ουτε να παμε κοντρα σε αυτην .να παρουμε απο αυτην οπως καναμε ανα τους αιωνες απο ολους τους πολιτισμους και να φτιαξουμε το δικο μας στο οποιο απλα θα μας ακολουθησουνε ! οποιος εχει διαβασει τον  << τεταρτο πυλωνα  >> του συγχωρεμενου και μακαριστου ΧΡΙΣΤΟΔΟΥΛΟΥ   (εκδοσεις κακτος ,οι γνωστές που εχουν μεταφρασει τα αρχαια ελληνικα κειμενα )   , μητροπολιτη στον τοπο που γεννηθηκα απο 4 χρονων μεχρι και που εφυγα  και λιγο παραπανω ,που με ενεπνευσε στο να ειμαι ανενδοτος και αγυριστο  κεφαλι ,θα δει οτι κατι τετοιο ελεγε και για την ελλαδα μας και κεινος !

ομως πριν λιγο καιρο ,σε ανυποπτη στιγμη , μου το ξεφουρνισες και δεν το θυμασαι   :: 

αλλα ανεφερα τις προυποθεσεις που ειτε αυτο ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο εχει πιθανοτητες να πετυχει .οταν καποιος  παει μονος ή με λιγους ,σιγουρα κινει και ζηλοφθονιες και εριδες .για μενα σε τετοιες ιδεες σιγουρα υπαρχουν οι εμπνευστες και οι πρωτοποροι και ειναι προς τιμην τους ,αλλα η πραγματοποιηση ειναι εργο αλλων φορεων συλλογικων και μαλιστα ενωμενων ,οχι χωρισμενων σε 2 ή 3 ή και περισσοτερα κομματια στο μελλον ! και παντα με βαση τη ρηση του Νασου : η εκτροφη δεν πρεπει να ειναι ευκαιριακο σπορ .ποσοι και ποσοι γνωστοι εκτροφεις πριν 3-4 χρονια εχουν εξαφανιστει πια; ποσοι εχουν σταματησει;

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα επισης να γινει ξεκαθαρο ,οτι οταν μιλω για προσπαθεια δημιουργιας νεου ειδους (γιατι στην ουσια δεν ειναι νεα ρατσα αλλα ειδος ) που προυποθετει αναμιξη πουλιου ιθαγενους ,βασικη προυποθεση ειναι οτι πρεπει να γινει με παραλληλη συνδρομη αρμοδιου  πανεπηστημιακου ιδρυματος  πχ τμημα περιβαλλοντος πανεπηστημιου αιγαιου και κτηνιατρικων σχολων ,οπου υπαρχουν και μονο μεσω ,με καταλληλες αδειες προσωρινης ελεγχομενης απο το κρατος αιχμαλωτισης πουλιων για μια αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο και μονο ή νεων γεννητορων ,επισης προσωρινων τις επομενες περιοδους και για οσο χρειαζεται η εισαγωγη νεων γεννητορων ,που θα ελεγχονται παντοτε για την υγεια και καταλληλοτητα τους .αντιστοιχοι ελεγχοι  καταλληλοτητας  και νομιμοτητας ,θα πρεπει να γινονται και στους εκτροφεις που θα αναλαβουν να κανουν κατι τετοιο  ή θα συνδραμουν ακομα καλυτερα με ηδη γεννημενα στην αιχμαλωσια serinus serinus ,ωστε να αιχμαλωτιστουν τα ελαχιστα απαιτητα . για οσους θα μιλησουν για κεκτημενα δικαιωματα ,εχω να πω οτι για καθε ονειρο χρειαζονται θυσιες ! ειδικα για αυτους που αποκτησανε πουλια εκτροφης οχι με γεννητορες εκτροφης αλλα με πιασμενους ,απλα δεν εχουν δικαιωμα να μιλανε για κεκτημενα δικαιωματα πανω σε κλεμμενα !

εναλλακτικα υπαρχει και η ανοργανωτη προσπαθεια απο εκτροφεις με αγνες προθεσεις που ισως εχουν σκαρθακια γεννημενα σε κλουβι  πχ σαν αυτη την προσπαθεια που ακουγεται .Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι για παρομοιους λογους (κουρασης ,συκοφαντιων ,αποτυχιων ,ελλειψης ενδιαφεροντος ,μη καταλληλης συνδρομης πχ ακαδημαικης ή ιατρικης οταν και οπου χρειαζεται ,υστεροβουλων σκοπιμοτητων απο καποιους που ισως θα μπουν στην προσπαθεια για αλλοτριους λογους ) μαλλον θα εχει αποτυχημενη δυστυχως καταληξη  !

----------


## wings

Νομίζω ότι αν βάλεις τα χαρακτηριστικά που θες διασταυρώνοντας με serinus serinus και μετά προσθέσεις ξανά νέο αίμα από καναρίνι και μετά ξανά και ξανά μάλλον θα έχεις ένα κανονικότατο καναρίνι. Δηλαδή σε ποσοστό αίματος 90% και πάνω καναρίνι πρέπει να θεωρείται καναρίνι. Υποθέτω δηλαδή......... Αλλιώς αν τα λιζαρντ πήραν τα χαρακτηριστικά τους απο το serinus pussilus θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζονταν ως άλλο είδος , το ίδιο και ίσως πολύ περισσότερο το κόκκινο χρώμα αν δεχτούμε ότι προέρχεται απο το red siskin.

----------


## PAIANAS

Eπειδή κανείς μας δεν έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με τη σταθεροποίηση ενός νέου υποείδους πουλιού ..και επειδή ο βασίλης δεν μπαίνει εδώ για να μας καταθέσει την άποψη του (και του εκτροφέα ,αλλά και την επιστημονική ) ,νομίζω ότι εμείς απλά κάνουμε φιλολογική συζήτηση ..

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω τι σκεψη συγκεκριμενη υπαρχει για την επικειμενη προσπαθεια απο συγκεκριμενο εκτροφεα που ανεφερε ο βαγγελης  ,αλλα αυτο που εγω ανεφερα ειναι η δημιουργια ικανου αριθμου γονιμων υβριδιων που θα συνεχισουν μονα τους την δημιουργια του νεου ειδους .οχι αναμιξη με καναρινι ή με σκαρθι ξανα .η αναφορα μου για << επομενες περιοδους >> ειναι για δημιουργια και αλλων υβριδιων ,οχι για αναμιξη με τα υπαρχοντα .μιλαω ξεκαθαρα για 50 - 50 αναμιξη των δυο ειδων .

----------


## vag21

αυτο με τα ποσοστα δεν το εχω καταλαβει (69α χ 31β).τα ιδια ποσοστα ειναι και ο american singer.γνωριζει καποιος γιατι προσπαθουν να πετυχουν  αυτη την αναλογια?

----------


## Daminikos

[QUOTE=xXx;445445]Νικόλα μιλώντας για κοινά καναρίνια προφανώς μιλάμε για πουλιά τα οποία δεν έχουνε συγκεκριμένο χρώμα (χρώματος) , σχέδιο (τύπου)  ή φωνή (φωνής)

Σαν ράτσα προφανώς ονομάζουμε μία ομάδα η οποία έχει κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά. Τα δικά σου πουλιά τι κοινά χαρακτηριστικά μπορεί να έχουνε? 

Εφαρμόζοντας τη μαιευτική μέθοδο προσπαθώ να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις.[/QUOT

Βασίλη τα καναρίνια που έχω όντως δεν ανήκουν σε κάποιο είδος απο αυτα που αναφέρεις παραπάνω (χρώματος, τύπου, φωνής). Είναι καναρινάκια στα οποία το μόνο κοινό χαρακτηριστικό που θα μπορούσα να δώσω είναι στο χρώμα τους (βασικό το κίτρινο με πράσινες και καφέ αποχρώσεις). Βέβαια αυτό ίσως να είναι και τελείως άσχετο με αυτο που με ρωτάς, αλλά μόνο αυτό θα μπορούσα να δώσω ως κοινό στοιχείο που μπορεί να έχονυν.

Επίσης ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλα τα παιδια της παρέας που έγραψαν την άποψή τους και με βοήθησαν να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με την απορία μου ....

----------


## wings

> Eπειδή κανείς μας δεν έχει ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με τη σταθεροποίηση ενός νέου υποείδους πουλιού ..και επειδή ο βασίλης δεν μπαίνει εδώ για να μας καταθέσει την άποψη του (και του εκτροφέα ,αλλά και την επιστημονική ) ,νομίζω ότι εμείς απλά κάνουμε φιλολογική συζήτηση ..


Και γιατί αυτό είναι απαραίτητα κακό?

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαθόλου Μανώλη ...θα μπορούσαμε όμως με το ίδιο σκεπτικό ,να συζητήσουμε για τις εξελίξεις στον τομέα της τεχνολογίας η της Ιατρικής ..κακό δεν είναι, κάτι βγαίνει αλλά η ουσία είναι ότι δεν είμαστε οι ''καθ'ύλην αρμόδιοι'' ,οπότε και τα τυχόν συμπεράσματα είναι ''φτωχά'' και ''ελλιπή'' ..
Επειδή επαναλαμβάνω δεν μπαίνει ο Βασίλης ώστε να μας λύσει αρκετές απορίες ,όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας διαβάσουν έναν ενδιαφέροντα σχετικό διάλογο ..

http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=215.15

----------


## vag21

νικο(paiana) κατα την γνωμη σου ειναι εφικτο το εγχειρημα του βασιλη?

----------


## PAIANAS

Χρειάζεται μια ''ομάδα δράσης'' που θα είναι ''γνώστες'' με συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο ,πρόγραμμα και ορίζοντα δεκαετίας ..θα πρέπει να δουλεύουν με τις ίδιες φωνές διδασκαλίας , με επιλεγμένα πουλιά που θα έχουν επιλεγεί από κοινού(με τα ίδια κριτήρια) και θα έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που θα προαποφασιστούν ..Τα εκτροφεία θα πρέπει να είναι ''μονωμένα '' από άλλους ήχους και τα επιλεκτικά ζευγαρώματα και τα αποτελέσματα θα πρέπει να συζητούνται ,ώστε αν χρειαστεί παρέμβαση ..αυτή πάλι να γίνει με σχέδιο και από κοινού ...Δεν ξέρω και αν τα 10 χρόνια είναι ικανοποιητικός χρόνος για να πούμε ότι σταθεροποιήθηκε ένα νέο υποείδος φωνής ..
Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μάθει να λειτουργούμε χωρίς πρόγραμμα και τα αποτελέσματα τα θέλουμε χθες ..γι αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι ουτοπία (εκτός κι αν ''πολλαπλασιαστούν΄΄ οι τρελλοί ) ..εκτός των άλλων χρειάζεται πολύς διαθέσιμος χρόνος ..άρα ..

----------


## PAIANAS

..Και επειδή θα βγει ο Νάσος και θα πει ..''τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις '' ..δεν αλλάζει το γονιδίωμα στο dna σε 10-20 χρόνια ...στο νέο υποείδος απλά θα πρέπει να έχουν απομονωθεί -απαλειφθεί φωνές που ήδη το πουλί έχει στο dna του και να δοθεί έμφαση σε άλλες ...με άλλα λόγια ,επιλογή ρεπερτορίου από ήδη προυπάρχουσα σονάτα ..

----------


## vag21

ποσο δικιο εχεις ρε νικο.

----------


## Daminikos

Ποιο είναι το πρώτο βήμα που πρέπει να γίνει κατά την γνώμη σου φίλε Paiana ?

----------

